# drinking in public violation?



## Guest

Last night I was given what the officer said was a $200 dollar fine for littering when I threw a cup down on the street. However, when I looked at the ticket later it said the offense was drinking in public. If the officer never looked at my drink, which was not actually alcoholic, can he write me up for drinking in public? Granted I was walking out of a house party that had just been broken up, so I can understand why he would assume it was an alcoholic beverage. But how much discretion does an officer have in this situation? Does he have to verify that the drink is alcoholic? Should I contest this ticket?


----------



## Guest

Why, oh why, are unregistered people allowed to post??


----------



## kwflatbed

Just STFU and pay your dues


----------



## NewEngland2007

Give a hoot, don't pollute! You're lucky Woodsy Owl didn't catch you, he's a bad ass mofo and would've broken all your fingers.


----------



## Trifecta

Either Pay the cite or Appeal it. What do you think is going to be accomplished by posting this message. 

The cite is not going away nor are you going to get any sympathy by questioning another officer's decision.:musicboo:


----------



## MCADPD24

STFU and pay the F&ckin ticket. Next time don't litter. AH. And you mentioned you were walking out of a house party. You expect me to believe that you weren't drinking. STFU and and pay the fine.


----------



## Pats2009

Unregistered said:


> Last night I was given what the officer said was a $200 dollar fine for littering when I threw a cup down on the street. However, when I looked at the ticket later it said the offense was drinking in public. If the officer never looked at my drink, which was not actually alcoholic, can he write me up for drinking in public? Granted I was walking out of a house party that had just been broken up, so I can understand why he would assume it was an alcoholic beverage. But how much discretion does an officer have in this situation? Does he have to verify that the drink is alcoholic? Should I contest this ticket?


You sir, are a knucklehead.


----------



## BRION24

I guess you were the only person who wasn't drinking at a house party. And the reason why you thought it was a good idea to litter and throw a beer cup oh wait an unalcoholic beverage cup on the ground in front of a cop was because you were stone sober. PAY THE TICKET YOU IDIOT.


----------



## Hawk19

Every time I see this thread pop up, all I can think of is Ron White: "Drinking in PUBLIC"...


----------



## RTC#306

Why do we even acknowledge these stupid ass people and thier BS posts?

Well, I guess when we get one who *thinks* he can defend his point it makes for some entertainment..... 

Have at em' guys....



Hawk19 said:


> Every time I see this thread pop up, all I can think of is Ron White: "Drinking in PUBLIC"...


LOL, Same here


----------



## Mikey682

As Gary the No Trash Cougar says "Give a larbage, throw out your garbage!"


----------



## JMB1977

Unregistered said:


> Last night I was given what the officer said was a $200 dollar fine for littering when I threw a cup down on the street. However, when I looked at the ticket later it said the offense was drinking in public. If the officer never looked at my drink, which was not actually alcoholic, can he write me up for drinking in public? Granted I was walking out of a house party that had just been broken up, so I can understand why he would assume it was an alcoholic beverage. But how much discretion does an officer have in this situation? Does he have to verify that the drink is alcoholic? Should I contest this ticket?


This is not a forum for angry college students that get busted for being stupid!


----------



## Hawk19

JMB1977 said:


> This is not a forum for angry college students that get busted for being stupid!


The best is spree day, when students choose to disregard the fact that municipal police and the staties have basically descended on the campus, and wander from dorm to dorm with open containers anyway.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

The fact that he cited you and didn't make you pick it up suggest that you are a #1AH.


----------



## Guest

Mr Unregistered. When I was a college security officer........ we were REQUIRED to taste all beverages before citing for same. It sure made for a fun time until I drank that GHB........ Now GFYS !!!!!!!


----------



## fscpd907

Next time just rip the ticket into a million tiny pieces and throw the debris into the air while yelling "do you know who my dad is? I am going to have your job!!!" 

This course of action will most likely intimidate the Police into letting you go. Laugh hysterically and high-five your friends as the terrified Officers drive off. 
Crack open another beer and enjoy the rest of the party. :alcoholi:


----------



## Hawk19

USMCMP5811 said:


> You caught the Tater! :alcoholi:


Woohoooooooooo!


----------



## OfficerObie59

Mikey682 said:


> As Gary the No Trash Cougar says "Give a larbage, throw out your garbage!"


One of my top 5 Family Guy moments hands down.


----------



## lawdog671

why didn't ya leave the f'ing thing inside dumbass....


----------



## rg1283

Your supposed to take the Police Officer out drinking!! You would not have gotten a ticket if you didn't.

Pay the fine move on with your life. Also look into AA and help so you don't end up in Bridgewater as a drunk.


----------



## ddp335

:jump:


USMCMP5811 said:


> You caught the Tater! :alcoholi:


LMAO!!!!:jump:


----------



## KJack815

Unregistered, probably Tater Tot


----------



## REILEYDOG

I'm not a gambling man, but I'd be willing to bet that you are underage, in which case, the officer did you a huge favor by citing you for public drinking instead of minor in possession. You should be thanking him big-time!


----------



## fra444

OK lets think about this. Officers are clearing out a house party. People walking everywhere, and for some reason this officer saw you drop this cup and believed it was completely appropriate to take time away from the other officers on scene and write you a ticket......?

B.S.!!!! You were a F-ING loud mouth and more than likely should have been locked up for disorderly! As other respected members of this board have said, STFU and go away. The envelope should already have a check in it with a thank you note to the officer for cutting you a break you ingrate!!


----------



## OfficerObie59

REILEYDOG said:


> I'm not a gambling man, but I'd be willing to bet that you are underage, in which case, the officer did you a huge favor by citing you for public drinking instead of minor in possession. You should be thanking him big-time!


 Or just arresting him anyways...


----------



## Inspector

Oh come on guys let's give this kid a break. The $200 dollar ticket for dip can be exchanged for a $200 dollar ticket for littering. If it were in some towns he would have ended up in jail until he could come up with bail money.By the way son, How old are you? The failure to be 21 could also result in an additional fine. Cut your losses and don't come looking for sympathy on this site.


----------



## kwflatbed

04-06-2009


----------



## Rock

Inspector said:


> Oh come on guys let's give this kid a break. The $200 dollar ticket for dip can be exchanged for a $200 dollar ticket for littering. If it were in some towns he would have ended up in jail until he could come up with bail money.By the way son, How old are you? The failure to be 21 could also result in an additional fine. Cut your losses and don't come looking for sympathy on this site.


Hey Inspector,
All due respect here but........did you just reply to a thread that should have been closed a year and a half ago? Just checking. I think we stopped flamming this kid a long time ago.


----------



## 7costanza

I smell what the Rock is cooking...CLOSED.


----------

